# First blank making attempts



## The Falcons Quill (Nov 11, 2016)

I have wanted to start trying my own blanks inexpensivly, these are just poly resin with pearl ex pigments. 

I need to get better and swirling as I go.

We will see how they turn next, please ignore the messy station behind the lathe


----------



## eduardomachado (Nov 11, 2016)

how you made them?


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice! Love the colors


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Nov 11, 2016)

eduardomachado said:


> how you made them?



Used the usual Castin Craft polyester resin mix, cut down and used 3/4 pvc pipe for my mold and regular corks for stoppers. No pressure pot, still building my setup for that. And basic Pearl Ex mica powders


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 11, 2016)

The Falcons Quill said:


> eduardomachado said:
> 
> 
> > how you made them?
> ...



Do you really have to use pressure pot? If I could do it without pressure pot, I would definitely be interested in trying make my own resin blanks.


----------



## Bob in SF (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice, Shane!


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 11, 2016)

Take long wires .... stainless steel coat hanger or galvanized steel or whatever will take a bend and hold it ....

Bend it to suit your needs for swirling .... pour your colors together as you've done there and then insert your swirling wire, give it a turn or two ... not too much, as you don't want the colors mixing!  Remove the wire, and squeegee the excess resin off as you remove it from the mould... it can just stay on top where your waste block will be anyways, and you'll have fewer drips to clean up in the shop.

Set up some sort of fume extractor hood and leave them in there overnight, at least...


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Nov 11, 2016)

zaqdesigns said:


> The Falcons Quill said:
> 
> 
> > eduardomachado said:
> ...



I didn't use a pressure pot, I keep meaning to get it setup but it never happens. I will test run these for a pen, and after watching a few videos online, as long as you don't stir vigorously and add bubbles to the mix these should be good to turn. Maybe a few pin holes to fill with CA when turning.


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 11, 2016)

I am doing the same thing.  It is really fun to experiment.  Here is how I did my racks.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 11, 2016)

The Falcons Quill said:


> zaqdesigns said:
> 
> 
> > The Falcons Quill said:
> ...


Sweet. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Nov 12, 2016)

bmcclellan said:


> I am doing the same thing.  It is really fun to experiment.  Here is how I did my racks.
> 
> View attachment 156186



Mine look almost the same, except poorly built. Step by step I suppose.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 12, 2016)

Also, if you can set a system up to vibrate them in order to help the bubbles rise out of the mix, that can help too ...


----------

